# 942 remote 2 controlling 811



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

my remote two for my 942 which is downstairs in my master bedroom changes the channels for my 811 that is upstairs, and visa versa. 

how can i keep this from happening?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Change the remote address.

1. Go to your TV with the 811, turn it on.
2. Press the Sys Info button on your 811's front panel, do this directly at the receiver or you can end up reprogramming your 942 at the same time.
3. On your 811's remote, press and hold the "SAT" button until you see all 4 mode lights blink, then press a number other than what you already see for remote address in the Sys Info box on your TV.
4. Press the "#" pound button to change the remotes address.
5. Press the "Record" button to change the receiver's remote address.

Your done, you just changed the remote address.


BTW, I don't recommend using remote address 1 as this is the default and is probably what your neighbors also use.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you know where your manual is for the 942? If so there is a sextion about changing the remote address. UNPLUG your 811 during the steps or you might change the remote address on the 811 also and be no better off. After you finish changing the remote address on the 942, you can plug the 811 back in and they will not talk to each other any longer.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have just closed and left a redirect from your duplicate post as well.

Thanks,
Jason


----------

